# Tax software



## Nikki3622

Hello, 

I am sorry if this has already been answered, but can anybody point me towards a good but free (or at least cheap) tax filing software or e-filing program?
I currently live in Germany and still need to file my US taxes for 2017. I think my case is pretty simple, since I am single without dependents, low income without property. But I do not even know where to start:
Which forms do I need to file? 
What do I do if I do not have a W-2?

I called H&R Block because I used to file my taxes with them in the past. The lady on the phone said I probably won't owe any taxes but they would charge me over $350 for the filing. So, if I only need to fill out one or two forms, I can probably do it myself, but I have no idea where to start. Can anybody point me in the right direction.


----------



## alepuppy

Hi Nikki
I am working with turbotax and other than some questions pointed out in my post it works pretty good. I am going to try FFFF too.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Go to the IRS website and check their free-file list of tax preparation software sites: https://www.irs.gov/filing/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free

There are a limited number of these filers who can handle filings by overseas residents, but use the selection tool on the page to find what your options are.

You don't need a W-2 if you are living and working outside the US. Basically the IRS has to take your word for whatever you choose to declare. But in general, you probably need to file a 1040, a 2555 (to exclude your "earned income" from US taxation based on your residence overseas) and a Schedule B (to answer the question on the bottom of the page as to whether or not you have foreign bank accounts that total $10,000 or more).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nikki3622

*Thanks*

Hello, 

Thank you for the quick replies. Does Turbo Tax charge less than HR Block?

Thanks also for pointing me to the IRS website, which had the following list:

TaxAct®Free File
FileYourTaxes.com
TaxSlayer
FreeTaxUSA® Totally Free SM
1040.com Free File Edition
Online Taxes at OLT.com
H&R Block's Free File
eSmart Free File Edition
Free Tax Returns.com

Does anybody have any experience with any of these free file software options?

I am surprised that HR Block is on the list, since I called an office and they tried to charge me more than $350. So, I am wondering if I can indeed file all the forms I need for free if I use HR Block's free file. :confused2: Has anybody used them before?


----------



## Julukaman

hello. in the past I have used the Free Fillable forms, it is not too complicated if you have ever completed tax returns in the past, they do quite a lot of the calculations for you. 

Last year I used TaxAct Free online, it is even easier, and they really walk you through the return. They rules are that you have to earn under a certain threshold ( 50k to 66 k USD depending on which company you chose, I think it was 53k for TaxAct this year)

However it seems this year they are being a bit more restrictive: first of all if I wanted to take advantage of having saved my details from last year I had to upgrade to a basic package ( 20 dollars) which i didn’t do, then when I went to add in my foreign rental income they said I have to upgrade to the 40 dollar package. I have not proceeded with this, I think I’ll just try the Free Fillable Forms again as I don’t like paying for a tax return….. unless anyone can tell me if there is another vendor who will let you include a single Schedule E (to declare a foreign rental income) ?

Anyway , to answer your question , if you have not earned more than 53k, and do not have a foreign rental income to declare then I think they are quite good. 

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Bevdeforges

When it comes to the FreeFile vendors, the conditions can be very restrictive. There is the income limitation (which is less than the "official" $57,000 or so mentioned on the IRS site for several of the FreeFile vendors) and then there are age restrictions. Several of the vendors that can and do handle most of the forms for us "overseas taxpayers" have an upper limit of 52 years, and at least one restricts FreeFiling to those under age 65. One vendor even has a minimum AGI for free filing.

Probably best to use the IRS wizard thingee to see which vendors you qualify for. This year I hit a new low with only 2 - but due to a change in circumstances, I was able to use the Free File Fillable forms and managed to e-file for the very first time. At last!!!!

Worst possible case, you can download the forms from the IRS site and fill them in on your computer. Then print them off and mail them in. But the Free File Fillable thing should work unless you're married to an NRA and need or want to fill in NRA for your spouse's name and/or SS number. Those options won't be accepted by the IRS e-file system, no matter what preparation software you use.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Julukaman

thanks Bev!


----------



## NathalieGold

Nikki3622 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the quick replies. Does Turbo Tax charge less than HR Block?
> 
> Thanks also for pointing me to the IRS website, which had the following list:
> 
> TaxAct®Free File
> FileYourTaxes.com
> TaxSlayer
> FreeTaxUSA® Totally Free SM
> 1040.com Free File Edition
> Online Taxes at OLT.com
> H&R Block's Free File
> eSmart Free File Edition
> Free Tax Returns.com
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with any of these free file software options?
> 
> I am surprised that HR Block is on the list, since I called an office and they tried to charge me more than $350. So, I am wondering if I can indeed file all the forms I need for free if I use HR Block's free file. :confused2: Has anybody used them before?


Hi Nikki, 

I had the same issue when I moved abroad 3 years ago... I went with H&R Block and ended up paying over $500 and somehow in the process, it was miscommunicated to the IRS that I live in Australia... (I live in Austria... with no kangaroos...) and so I got a penalty letter late and ended up having to pay even more than my original tax due. It was a bit of a nightmare. 

<*SNIP*> *Advertising - kaju/moderator*


----------

